# Ontario Breeder



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for breeders in Ontario. If anyone knows of one can you please let me know?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have comunicated with Vicky Fierheller of Four Halls. She has a fabulous reputation. I trust the folks who recomended her to me very much. She did not have any dogs available the last I knew, but I would certainly talk to her if you are in that area. She has some of the top winning Maltese in Canada. They are beautiful. Her mom started breeding Maltese back in the late 60s. She would be a great resource.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

The only other one I could recommend is Laura from Nova Malta, but she's way up north... I think in the Thunder Bay area. She has a good reputation as well though and is very nice. Other than Vicki, I don't know of any near Toronto that I'd get too excited about.

The contact info for each is on the dogsincanada.com website, in the Directory of Breeders section for maltese. 

(FYI, Charmaine's not breeding unless I missed some big news.







)


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Aarianne, actually the person looking for the pup is in Sudbury, so Thunder Bay would not be a stretch. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

What bout Michigan? We have lots of GREAT breeders in Lower Michigan. 

Marsha


----------

